# "Banded Millipede" Open Top Enclosure



## Orchidist (Oct 28, 2016)

I think millipedes are the most adorable of the bugs out there (next to jumping spiders) and they aren't usually available in my area. My local reptile store got some in the other day and I decided to try one. They were labeled as merely "banded millipedes" but they don't look like any sort of banded millipede online. This is the setup I made for it. I'll be getting more later for aesthetic value or I may just reserve it for a terrestrial tarantula that can't climb plastic.


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 28, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> I think millipedes are the most adorable of the bugs out there (next to jumping spiders) and they aren't usually available in my area. My local reptile store got some in the other day and I decided to try one. They were labeled as merely "banded millipedes" but they don't look like any sort of banded millipede online. This is the setup I made for it. I'll be getting more later for aesthetic value or I may just reserve it for a terrestrial tarantula that can't climb plastic.


I don't know whether it's a glitch on my end, but I cannot see the image(s). @Cavedweller has posted a helpful guide to millipede care that will probably work well for your species. What type of substrate are you using? You will probably need to cover the enclosure to keep in moisture. Based on the name, I'm guessing that you have a black-and-yellow bumblebee millipede (_Anadenobolus monilicornis_) but other species could certainly go by that name. If you would post a photo of the millipede, we can probably identify it and give more specific care instructions, if necessary. 

Btw, there are some lovely millipedes in southern California, including species of _Hiltonius_, _Tylobolus_, _Paeromopus_ and Atopetholidae!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orchidist (Oct 28, 2016)

ok i think the pictures should work now. I did some thorough searching and think that this is a Sonoran Desert Millipede. Not exactly great for a habitat set up for a more humid liking terrestrial species. Now that I think of it though, this could mean that this guy could tolerate more extreme conditions and the open top might be able to offset the humidity from the mix of coir and vermiculite I'm using. He seems to like the indian almond leaf litter.


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 28, 2016)

I believe that you are correct! It certainly looks to me like one of the color variants of _Orthoporus ornatus_. See @Mastigoproctus's advice on their care. Humidity but with good ventilation is a must for this species, but I would still recommend some sort of cover to prevent escape as this species does like to climb and it may well be able to climb those plants and leave its enclosure. Other than that, I think your set-up is fine. I don't know whether or not the plants will do well, but I generally do not do well with plants in any case.  The one plant that has survived in my _O. ornatus_ enclosure is a sort of weed cactus that can grow a whole plant from any piece -- the hydra cactus, lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Orchidist (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't worry the plants should do fine. Parlor palm and pothos are jokes compared to the 100 orchids I care for .


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 28, 2016)

all tarantulas can climb plastic.


----------



## Orchidist (Oct 28, 2016)

not my B smithii apparently. idk though so I'll wait until it decides to climb out of its cup. I have that in an open betta container without problems.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 28, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> all tarantulas can climb plastic.


But I have yet to see a millipede do so!  (Although they can stretch themselves up a long way and if they get a few legs over the top...)


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 28, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> not my B smithii apparently. idk though so I'll wait until it decides to climb out of its cup. I have that in an open betta container without problems.


are you joking?? they can pretty much climb anything, leave the lid off, and you will 100% lose that spider. wait, you own a P regalis and you think tarantulas cant climb plastic??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 28, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> not my B smithii apparently. idk though so I'll wait until it decides to climb out of its cup. I have that in an open betta container without problems.


No! You might not find it when it does so!  Yes, many species that CAN climb may choose not to... until they decide to do so and all it takes is once and then they are lost. I don't mean to be critical but I would strongly encourage you not to take that risk!


----------



## Orchidist (Oct 28, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> are you joking?? they can pretty much climb anything, leave the lid off, and you will 100% lose that spider.


well maybe the adults could but I have seen my little guy try to climb the enclosure once because he got scared by a dubia roach and he couldn't climb it. I'll cover it with mesh just in case then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 28, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> well maybe the adults could but I have seen my little guy try to climb the enclosure once because he got scared by a dubia roach and he couldn't climb it. I'll cover it with mesh just in case then.


unless you are watching 24/7 you can not be sure its not going to climb. sometimes, a tarantula is only not able to climb a smooth surface when it is in heavy premolt. but after the molt they can climb whatever they want. just put the lid on, tarantulas can get their tarsal claws stuck in mesh and dangle and lose legs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 29, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> well maybe the adults could but I have seen my little guy try to climb the enclosure once because he got scared by a dubia roach and he couldn't climb it. I'll cover it with mesh just in case then.


Glad you're going to cover the T (and I would recommend doing so for the millipede as well)! Every tarantula I've had -- including _B. smithi_ and _B. albopilosum_ slings -- can climb glass and plastic and everything else with ease.


----------



## Orchidist (Oct 29, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> unless you are watching 24/7 you can not be sure its not going to climb. sometimes, a tarantula is only not able to climb a smooth surface when it is in heavy premolt. but after the molt they can climb whatever they want. just put the lid on, tarantulas can get their tarsal claws stuck in mesh and dangle and lose legs.


so mesh isn't ideal? I guess I'll have to use something else then. I lost the lid a long time ago. lol


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 29, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> so mesh isn't ideal? I guess I'll have to use something else then. I lost the lid a long time ago. lol


how big is it? if its small, use a deli cup. you should have done alot more research if you think Ts cant climb plastic..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 29, 2016)

@Venom1080, do you think mesh would be bad for a sling as well? I would imagine it primarily a problem for larger tarantulas/adults but Idk.

But I do agree that deli cups are best.

I was just relieved for ANY lid to be in place!


----------



## Orchidist (Oct 29, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> how big is it? if its small, use a deli cup. you should have done alot more research if you think Ts cant climb plastic..


The total length of the sling from head to tip of abdomen is around 3/4 of an inch. The enclosure is filled halfway up with the coir and vermiculite mixture I used for the millipede. The T climbing plastic assumption was more of an experience thing. One day I was too busy and forgot to cover the mesh for her cup and kept forgetting from that day. This was a month and a half ago and still it has remained content in its little premade burrow. Maybe I'm just stupid for leaving the cup open for that long.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 29, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> The total length of the sling from head to tip of abdomen is around 3/4 of an inch. The enclosure is filled halfway up with the coir and vermiculite mixture I used for the millipede. The T climbing plastic assumption was more of an experience thing. One day I was too busy and forgot to cover the mesh for her cup and kept forgetting from that day. This was a month and a half ago and still it has remained content in its little premade burrow. Maybe I'm just stupid for leaving the cup open for that long.


You're not stupid, just misinformed/haven't come across that in your research.  The t WILL climb out, it's just a matter of WHEN it'll climb out.  You're very lucky it hasn't yet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 29, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> The total length of the sling from head to tip of abdomen is around 3/4 of an inch. The enclosure is filled halfway up with the coir and vermiculite mixture I used for the millipede. The T climbing plastic assumption was more of an experience thing. One day I was too busy and forgot to cover the mesh for her cup and kept forgetting from that day. This was a month and a half ago and still it has remained content in its little premade burrow. Maybe I'm just stupid for leaving the cup open for that long.


I'm sure they are far less likely to once they've settled in and will feel safest in their burrow but they do go exploring at times and that could well include leaving their enclosure. As @BobBarley said, it's just a matter of when, so you are lucky to not find out from experience! And everyone makes mistakes, especially in the beginning. We can only do our best to learn and prevent mistakes and learn from those we make anyway and be grateful when no loss is suffered!


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 29, 2016)

Orchidist said:


> The total length of the sling from head to tip of abdomen is around 3/4 of an inch. The enclosure is filled halfway up with the coir and vermiculite mixture I used for the millipede. The T climbing plastic assumption was more of an experience thing. One day I was too busy and forgot to cover the mesh for her cup and kept forgetting from that day. This was a month and a half ago and still it has remained content in its little premade burrow. Maybe I'm just stupid for leaving the cup open for that long.


when a tarantula is secure in its burrow, it will rarely leave. but it will eventually, looking for water or food. if it decides to look around and climb a wall it will escape. the fact it has not done so in a month and a half is dumb luck.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 29, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> @Venom1080, do you think mesh would be bad for a sling as well? I would imagine it primarily a problem for larger tarantulas/adults but Idk.
> 
> But I do agree that deli cups are best.
> 
> I was just relieved for ANY lid to be in place!


i cant think of any circumstance where mesh is the only option. but, if the mesh was tight enough (very small spaces between the mesh) to be used on a sling cage, the sling could get its claws stuck. but yes, its mainly a problem for larger specimens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Nov 1, 2016)

With plants in there, I'd worry about it being open top, but if you took out the plants and the enclosure is higher than half the millipede's length, than I think it should be okay. Millipedes have stood up on the wall right after I got them, but they can't climb or get higher up than about half their length.


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 1, 2016)

UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> With plants in there, I'd worry about it being open top, but if you took out the plants and the enclosure is higher than half the millipede's length, than I think it should be okay. Millipedes have stood up on the wall right after I got them, but they can't climb or get higher up than about half their length.


I'm sure that it varies by species, but _Orthoporus_ can stretch up at least 75% of their length -- especially in a corner! And these millipedes do like to climb and explore.


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Nov 2, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> I'm sure that it varies by species, but _Orthoporus_ can stretch up at least 75% of their length -- especially in a corner! And these millipedes do like to climb and explore.


Really? I didn't know that, I haven't ever had an _Orthoporus_. Though I'd love to have one!


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 2, 2016)

UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Really? I didn't know that, I haven't ever had an _Orthoporus_. Though I'd love to have one!


They are really beautiful millipedes and it is impressive to see them do this -- they reach greatest extension in the corner of their glass terrarium -- all their legs running in waves against the glass!


----------

